# Cat has something stuck in her throat?



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd say about 4 hours ago now I saw her eat something she shouldn't have from the floor (I didn't see exactly what it was, but I'm assuming it's a bit of ribbon from Christmas) I tried to get it out of her mouth before she swallowed it but alas, she ran under the bed before I could and ate it. She's been dry heaving occasionally ever since. 

She's a placid little thing and let me have a look down her throat quickly to see if it was visibly stuck and I couldn't see anything.

She's eating and drinking without a problem and other than the dry heaving and yawning motions with her mouth, she's not showing any signs of discomfort.

It's 2:23 am now and I can't sleep knowing that she's got something stuck in there and there might be something I can do to help.

I'm not taking her to the vet unless it's still like this tomorrow afternoon because she isn't showing signs of distress. If she was in pain the whole street would know about it! 

Any advice on what I can do? Food and water isn't washing it down. Thank you.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I think if it were my cat and I noticed her eating something as big as you suspect, I would certainly be ringing the vet for advice. 

I wouldnt leave it until this afternoon as it will be late by then and you could be into an out of hours situation. Personally I would phone this morning.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Please get you vets advice... Our kitten ate a length if tape measure once. He was ok in the end but he did see the vet to check.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

There was something on telly recently about a cat who ate 3 feet of tinsel!  The symptoms were similar to what you describe. The vet was luckily able to get hold of a bit of it and pull it out.

She may need some help getting it out so if she hasn't coughed it up, definitely get her to the vet.


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice, thankfully she's back to her usual self now so I'm assuming she either coughed it up or it's going out the other end.

By the way guys what she ate wasn't big, it would've been a tiny bit maybe 1 inch of plastic. It was right in front of me whatever it was, if it was something big I would have definatly seen it and she'd never have woofed it down so quickly.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Plastic will not break down in the gut. One inch may not sound huge, but it is not going to pass through your cat. Im worried about this now causing an obstruction.


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Plastic will not break down in the gut. One inch may not sound huge, but it is not going to pass through your cat. Im worried about this now causing an obstruction.


Oh no.. what do you suggest I do? Take her to the vet tomorrow?


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Keep an eye on her poops and any bum rubbing on the floor.


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> Keep an eye on her poops and any bum rubbing on the floor.


Thank you, I'll do that.

Thanks everyone else too. By the way, I just read back what I said previously... 'what do you suggest I do' I didn't mean that sarcastically or rudely, as it came across via the internet. Sorry!


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

I would go to a vet ASAP. I have a thread on here about my cat who ate tinsel, she ended up being cut open to retrieve it from her tummy. I'm led to believe its worse if it gets to their intestines


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

How is your fur baby today?x


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

Skipperoo said:


> How is your fur baby today?x


She's fine today, thank you 

I rung the emergency vet and explained the situation. They said that as long as she doesn't seem in pain and is eating and drinking she should be fine. Of course, I was told to keep an eye on her poo and check for any sickness especially today, but everything seems fine right now. I'll just keep an eye on her.

Cats! :laugh:


----------

